# Fantastic free ride video



## Alastair (25 Jun 2013)

im not sure many people might be into this like me but i thought this video was fantastic. Danny macAskills at his best 
ps watch the credit at the end too


----------



## oldbloke (25 Jun 2013)

He's the dogs..


----------



## Iain Sutherland (25 Jun 2013)

quality, mad skills.


----------



## Gary Nelson (25 Jun 2013)

Brilliant! A great video and superb skills!!!


----------



## peter senior (25 Jun 2013)

awesome !!!
that,s me off to halfords tomorrow for a new bike lol


----------



## Alastair (26 Jun 2013)

Gary Nelson said:


> Brilliant! A great video and superb skills!!!


Couldn't agree more. He makes it look so easy. I thought I was ok at jumps ha ha  


peter senior said:


> awesome !!!
> that,s me off to halfords tomorrow for a new bike lol



Agreed these vids should be banned its watching them thats just made me purchase another freestyle jump mountain bike oops

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Lindy (26 Jun 2013)

I prefer the one of him touring scotland making use of existing buildings/landscape. Incredible!


----------



## Dan-CR4 (26 Jun 2013)

thats a great vid, when I got my mountain bike a couple of years back, I saw this video back then and and thought wow


----------



## Alastair (26 Jun 2013)

ldcgroomer said:


> I prefer the one of him touring Scotland making use of existing buildings/landscape. Incredible!


 
me too, its stuck in my faves on my you tube playlist,it was posted up here last year some time i think. this was just something very different he did, as the young boy i think was him playing with the bike figure. very creative.



Dan-CR4 said:


> thats a great vid, when I got my mountain bike a couple of years back, I saw this video back then and and thought wow
> 
> 
> cool vid. America seems to have some of the best places to do all that stuff. not fair.
> ...


----------



## DanMac (5 Aug 2013)

The whole video was sick, but I have to say the front flips onto the exercise ball were my favorite (and the barrel roll flair thing onto the ball) ,Never seen that done before and it looks hilarious haha. also when he rides and hops from one track to the other is ridiculous accuracy.

I have never rode a trials bike, but im guessing since the frame and wheels are so much bigger than bmx's that the majority are designed to be light?, jumping off ramps on a standard mountain bike feels horrible compared to a bmx.

This video has made me want to buy a cheap bmx or skates (blades), arghhhh


----------



## Pinkmummy79 (17 Sep 2013)

Cheers for this Alistair  really amazing 

Sent from my LT30p using Tapatalk 4


----------

